# Safari Error



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't seem to get Safari 4.0.3 to open on the G4 iMac. Everytime I click the icon, it displays the Application Safari Quit Unexpectdely, with Reopen and/or Try Again. It seems to be stuck in this loop unless I quit.

I tried repairing permissions and it didn't make a difference. I also looked for a .plst file for Safari and didn't find one. Creating a new user account also didn't make a difference.

Any ideas on gettiing it to work?

The iMac is using Tiger 10.4.11. 

Thnx.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have any other web browsers on your computer? Do you have any plugins added to Safari?


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes I use Firefox 3.5.2 and it works without problems. I haven't added any plugins to Safari. I seem to start having this issue almost a month now.

Thnx.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There are only two possible causes, 1) there is a software conflict with Safari and some other app, or 2) Safari it self is corrupt, and needs to be replaced. Did you install anything about the time you started having issues?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Just backup and reinstall Safari OR back up and archive and install preserving users and network settings if u can't isolate it...


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I reinstalled Safari and it still not working. I was reading on Apple support page and it mention to reinstall the OS X Combo OS update, which I'm going to do. If this don't work than I'll try the archive and install procedure.

Seem like it shouldn't be this diffucult to get the browser working. I guess it's tied into the OS, like Windows.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

If the issue is system wide (reproducible in multiple users) then an archive and install preserving users and network settings will help.


But try this stuff first

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1594


----------



## saptech (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check it out, but I believe archive and install may be only solution.


----------

